
Jeff Bezos just unveiled his new rocket. And it’s a monster - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/09/12/jeff-bezos-just-unveiled-his-new-rocket-and-its-a-monster/
======
noobermin
Got to say, it must be great for advertisements to own a newspaper.

------
diziet
I wonder what the payload in horses[1] is.

1) [https://xkcd.com/1461/](https://xkcd.com/1461/)

------
smegel
Interesting how small the Soyuz is compared to the Falcon. I had imagined them
to be around the same size, if not the other way round.

Also interesting, I had not heard about the Vulcan - only in development since
2014 and apparently a derivative of the Atlas without Russian rocket engines
powering the 1st stage.

------
staticfish
Stop sniggering in the back.

